# مستعدة " اخسر حياتي" بس‎ ‎ما أشوفك حزينه !!



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*




*​ 
*من السهل أن تضحي في سبيل من تحب ولكن من الصعب أيجاد الأنسان*
*الي يستحق التضحية*
*مدخل..*​ 
*مهمآ قسى وقتي ومهمآ تحدآني..,وخلاني جريح*
*ومهمى عثر حظي من همي وأحزآني وخلاني دووم الدوم أعاني*​ 
*..*​ 

*لۉ « الغلآ » من ۉرا الصدر . . ينشاف*
*ڪآن تقۉمي بلآ شعۉر ۉ . .( تضميني*
*................................*​ 


*



*​


*خذيني قبل لآ يقتلني آلضيق تكفين *
*آنآ تعبت وصرت مآ عآد آبيني *
*...................................* ​

*خذهيآ نصيحَه :*​ 


*همّگ آليآ آبطىٌ بـ تفگيرگ ,’ گبَر *​


*بَس لآ آعتبرتَه رغم گبره *​


*.........{ تآآفه }.. تعيش بسلآم*
*.........*​ 

*



*​ 

*لوْ آلمَطر يغسسّل " حنيني وشوقي [URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb/t109591.html"]" [/URL].. !*
*وًقفت تحتهْ. . . . . .*
*منَ ضحىآ آلآمسسسْ لليوم‘*
*.....................*
*



*​ 

*مَنْ أَتْعَبَه صـَمْت الجـفَــا لاَ ينَــادِي*
*أَصْعَب شُعُور" اْن قِيْل صَوْت الغَلا خَاب "*
*والقَلْب الاَبْـيَـض بالزّمَـان الرّمَــادي*
*يَشْبَه ضَيــاع الْحَـقّ فِي وَقْت كَــذَّاب *
*.......................*
*



*​ 

*أثبت لك أكبر دليل / إن الزمن جاحد*
*وإن المفاهيم عند / الناس مختلطه..!*​ 

*أفعالنا الصح يلغيها / غلط واحد *
*وأفعالنا الصح ما / تلغي ولا غلطه ..!*
*.....................*​ 


*قآلوا : كل لك حبّة , يمكن تهدّى*
*. . . أوجآع حلقك , و الألم كلّه يزول !*​ 


*و ضلّيت آنا أنثرهآ بَ أحضآن يدّي*
*. . . هيْ تشفيْ آلضيقه .. حبوب آلبنآدول !*
*....................*​


*



*​ 

*شف [ غيابك ] وش يسوي بالدقايق والمكان ...؟*
*.............. شفني اليا ضقت والا ( اشتقت ) ويش ايصير بي ,!*​ 




*اتلفت ما احس بشي ... من . . . / قلّ الامان ‘*
*.............. وكل ماقلت اني ابغى شي مدري [ وش ابي ]!*
*.....................*​

​*



*​ 



*صَمْتٍ غَرْيْبْ .. وْ حَآلْتْيْ فْيْ غَرآبَـهْ*
*............ / مَآنْيْ بْـ رْآيْقْ , بَسْ .. مَآنْي بْـ ضَآيْقْ.! *​



*..........................*​ 


*



*​ 



*أتْمنىّ ـآ ..*​ 


*لوْ تكُنْ الحيـاةً ! حكآآآيّه !*​


*مْكّتُوبهْ بقلْمّ [ الرَّصآآآصْ ]*​


*لّنمسسسحْ كٌلْ ~ ماّضّيْ ~ لآآآ‘يّسسستُحق *​ 


*.............................................الذَكِـِـِـِرْ !*
*..............*​


*أشوفك " طيف " و أتخيِّل وجُودك و إنـت قدامـي ..*
*و لكن الغياب أقوى .. صِدمني و قـال : مـا شفتـه ..!*
*...............*​



*

*
*أحط سكر والطعم مر على حآلهـ*
*مدري من مرآرهـ غيآبك ولآ السكر مآهو حآلي ..~*
*’‘*
*.............*​


*



*​ 




*أتوب شلون عن حُبك وغلاك بداخلي شايب ..؟*​

*أحبك كل يوم " أكثر " وفيني لك كثير إحساس !*​







*



*​


*لذلك قلت في نفسي أبي أبعد عن دروبك ..*​

*تأكدي غيبتي هذي عشانك إنت ... صدّقيني !*​

*...........*​

*

*​








*آتجآهل آلنآس لآمن قآلت شلونك ؟*​

*آخآف آنطق بدون شعور [ موجوعه *

*..............*​




*إرمي همومك علي / وكل هم منك أضمه‎ !!*​




*‎ [URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb/t109591.html"]مستعدة [/URL]" [URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb/t109591.html"]اخسر [/URL][URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb/t109591.html"]حياتي" [/URL]بس‎ ‎ما [URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb/t109591.html"]أشوفك [/URL][URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb/t109591.html"]حزينه [/URL]!!*
*......................*​



*

*​




*يجرحوني وأسكت !ابتسم وحكيهم( يوجع)*​




*لِيْ متى بنصدم ب ِالناس و اتجاهل؟*​

*اعدي الزلات ولابه/من يقدّر*​

*!*​ 
*.............*​ 




​​​​​​​​​​​​​*

*​ 






*.................​​*​​







*



​*







*انا؟؟. . . . . مافيني شي ! وربي مافيني شي !​​*


*كل مافيني إني جالس أتعود غيآبه .. وهو حيّ*​​​​​​​​​ 
*مع تحياتي.......دانة الدنيا*


----------



## فتاة الرياض (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*

يعطيك الف الف الف الف عاااافيه كلمات قليله في حقهاا راااائعه سلمت اناملك ع الانتقاء
موووووودتي ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مستعدة " اخسر حياتي" بس‎ ‎ما أشوفك حزينه !!*

روعه سلمت يمناااك دانة الدنياا


----------

